# Another Cafepress question!



## BRAC (Dec 30, 2009)

I read some of the past forums concerning Cafepress but they didn't really satisfy my curiosity. I'd like to hear from someone who has sold on there. Did you like them, do you get the exposure you would like to get?

From anyone else, is there another fulfillment service you like better or would care to recommend?

Thanks for any insight you can give!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Did you like them, do you get the exposure you would like to get?


I've sold on CafePress for years and I didn't do it for the "exposure"

I wouldn't suggest selling on any fulfillment service because of the "exposure", I would do it because you'd rather spend your time doing something else rather than fulfilling (and printing) orders on your own.

The marketing and advertising to get customers (in my opinion) should 100% be the responsibility of the person with the designs, not the fulfillment center.

CafePress is a good service. So are many others like PrintFection, Zazzle, Spreadshirt, etc. You just have to find the one that fits your needs the best.

Overall, in my opinion, the quality is similar and the service is similar. The overall pricing will vary from place to place, but you'll find people that love and hate each service.

What specifically are you looking for in a fulfillment service? That might help us give you a more specific recommendation


----------



## BRAC (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey hun, thanks for the input. When I say exposure I guess what I meant was, do you think they have enough traffic. Eventually we want to do a clothing line, mostly tops with some pretty serious art work. For those, I will want my own labels and hang tags to help establish the brand. I was thinking of Cafepress for some of our more basic designs.
I appreciate you taking the time to help!


----------



## char (Mar 30, 2005)

BRAC said:


> Hey hun, thanks for the input. When I say exposure I guess what I meant was, do you think they have enough traffic. .....


 When you begin printing your own product will you expect the provider of blanks to provide traffic and exposure for your brand? If you think by using a fulfillment center you can skip the hard part of building your brand, you are mistaken. There are no shortcuts here - marketing your brand is part of the entire process, whether you are producing your own product or are using a fulfillment center


----------



## BRAC (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not looking to build my label using any fulfillment service. This will sound incredibly snooty but I have much higher expectations for my line. I own my own clothing store so I am well aware of the importance of marketing one's product and all the hard work that goes into that. 
I am looking at fulfillment services to earn some extra cash selling simple designs that are fun and easy to create. Nothing too time consuming as I'm pretty much covered up managing the shop and lining out the business plans and designs for my label. I just wanted to know if Cafepress has good traffic and puts out a quality product.


----------

